# China meets Australia – The Chinese Culture Festival in Sydney



## master-music (Apr 16, 2013)

The " China meets Australia - The Chinese Culture Festival in Sydney" will take place in Sydney and its surroundings in February 2014. The festival for exchanging music and arts on a high-level is supported by persons and organizations contributing to intensifying the friendship between China and Australia.

To show the profound Chinese culture to the world, bring variety of Chinese art to the world metropolis -- Sydney, gather Chinese and Australian artists and young generation of music and arts enthusiasts together, enhance mutual understanding, establish and deepen the friendship through a series of exchange activities, performances as well as exhibitions and presentations, these are the aim and purpose of "China meets Australia - The Chinese Culture Festival in Sydney".

The Chinese participants at the festival will join in the exchange activities such as visits, rehearsals, performances, celebrating parties with Australian artists, music enthusiasts, teachers and students in Sydney. They will perform together in churches and culture centers of urban districts, and finally present on the stage of the Sydney Opera House,.

We are looking forward to the artists and music friends of choral music, theater, orchestra, dance, film, fine arts, photography from China and Australia. We wish them a big success!

Masters International Culture Development(Beijing) Ltd.
Room 305, Office Building B, Jianwai SOHO
No. 39, East 3rd Ring Road, Chaoyang District,
100022 Beijing,China
TEL：010-58695038
FAX：010-58691055
Email: [email protected]
w-w-w.master-music.cn


----------

